# Built a tool to help share cooking tips with paid office hours



## aparikh (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm still getting my culinary skills up to par (currently working on a miso ramen broth), but my chef friends have been looking for ways to connect with fans and make some extra income given the extended isolation many of us are experiencing from COVID-19. My friend and I built a tool to let chefs and other creators host paid office hours for fans that want to connect with them via 1-on-1 video calls to learn cooking best practices and support their work. Kind of like a more accessible, personal masterclass. You can set the rate, we sync with your calendar, and all you'd have to do is share your personal link to allow fans to book your time.

Many of our creative friends and family have recently lost their jobs and during this time we wanted to make our product *completely free* to those that have been impacted by the virus.

Would paid 1-on-1 video interactions with fans be helpful for you?
What other ways can we help chefs engage with fans and make additional income during this stressful time?

If you'd like to try it, you can head here for early access. We're open to feedback on what we can do to help chefs get rewarded for their craft.

Thanks!

Ansel


----------

